# Thoughts on Fenix L0P Special Edition



## xochi (Oct 16, 2006)

On Friday I was lucky enough to get in on one of the last few Fenix L0P SE's . 4 Sevs shipped it out on sat and I received it today. Awesome service , David :naughty:.

I haven't seen the standard L0p and understand that this is about the same with the exception of having the additional output levels and "special edition" written on the side. I got in on the 10% discount so for 35 and change, this is peanuts for the only multilevel AAA luxeon light in production. For someone used to spending over a c note , it's small change. This still might be considered expensive to a newbie here but to me it was a fair price for a nicely made light. The light gives a very good impression of quality and though I think the term is kinda cheesy, "executive " type classiness. 

The light levels are well chosen and the order they are activated is very well thought out with an eye on preserving runtime. I'd say that since for me this is a backup light and AAA's are cheap and nimh's can be used . I doubt that I'll do much switching around of the levels, the primary level Fenix says is 12 lumens is a very versatile output. 

The tint is very white but tends toward cold which isn't my favorite but the light is very white and as is typical with a good luxeon, there is far less tint than with a nichia CS. 

This light definitely strobes the LED to achieve output variations. This is really my only complaint. I generally don't mind PWM but the L0P SE could use some tweaking in the actual pulse frequency or duration because the strobe is a bit too evident and gives me a disconcerting feeling when using. I may be generally sensitve to this and perhaps moreso today and the colder tint may contribute to the effect. I can't say for certain. 

As for runtimes , I've no idea. I hope that the regulation has been improved over the standard L0P but I'd be surprised if it is. For the price and the fact that it is the only multilevel 1AAA luxeon light, I think that Fenix is providing alot for the money relative to other players in the market.

Overall, a great light and a nice puchase. The really funny thing is that given that the light is a bit larger and heavier than my E0 dart, I can't decide who will win the keychain spot. I'll really need to see a runtime graph on this little puppy (Thanks Chevrofreak for the great work!!!!). As a backup to my HDS the Dart is great and the L0P a bit redundant with the levels. I will say that some folks really might be able to use the L0P as there only EDC light, not everyone mind you , but many folks. There is no doubt that if your S.O. doesn't mind learning the 3 levels, this is a great light for her keychain. 

That's it. Thanks 4 Sevens. And Fenix, you suck cuz I hate to admit, I'm now a Fenix Fan.


----------



## RickyT (Oct 16, 2006)

How bad is the strobe? 
Is it worse than the HDS on low? My eyes aren't the greatest but I can see that quite easily. When I used crt monitors I always used at least 85Hz and that didn't seem adequate sometimes.
Does it affect all levels? I could handle a little strobe on low, but not primary or high.


----------



## xochi (Oct 16, 2006)

RickyT said:


> How bad is the strobe?
> Is it worse than the HDS on low? My eyes aren't the greatest but I can see that quite easily. When I used crt monitors I always used at least 85Hz and that didn't seem adequate sometimes.
> Does it affect all levels? I could handle a little strobe on low, but not primary or high.



RickyT, the strobe is quite a bit more evident than the HDS on low. I'm generally picky about refresh rates as well but if you've found 85hz inadequate at times, the L0P SE will most likely bother you. 

For myself, I don't think that I'll find the PWM characteristics too much of a bother to be terribly concerned about it in the long run. That depends on how much I use the light but I'll try reading by the light for an hour or so and see what I think an let you now.


----------



## NutSAK (Oct 16, 2006)

I like mine. I don't notice the PWM in actual use, but if I'm looking for it, yes it's there. Mine is a good warm white color, no "cold" tint whatsoever. The three levels are very useful. Low is great for navigating around a dark house, medium is good all-around and high is good for a boost of light when needed. I really like the wide spill.


----------



## Anarchocap (Oct 16, 2006)

I received mine today also. Let me first say I certainly think its worth the ~$35 4Sevens is currently charging for it. I have a MillerMods 2 Stage Arc AAA and I would have not paid for it had the L0PSE been around when I bought it.

Are 3 stages needed? Its hard to tell a real difference between low and primary mode. I'll wait to see what the run-times are, but seriously, Low and High are good enough in my honest opinion.

I wonder if this whole Arc "built like a tank" vs. Fenix "not quite as solid" isn't a bit of a perception issue? I think it is the full body knurling that the Arc has that lends to this perception. I was looking at my Arc AAA which is less than 9 months old and it has wear all over from being on my keyring with my keys and a Leatherman Squirt P4. It has less wear than the Squirt, which isn't HAIII, but its also about 2 years newer too. But my stuff gets used and it looks like it. Has it hurt functionality? Heck no.

*(EDIT)* I did put a split ring on the light and nothing happened to the finish. It is a possibility that Fenix may have made improvements to its HA... *(/EDIT)*

So I guess my $0.02 is if you want to pay more for a "pretty" light that is less functional than a Fenix L0PSE, by all means, do so.

But honestly, if you want good Luxeon color rendition over the Nichia blue hue, and variable light output in a AAA sized light, you can't go wrong here for the money.

Its my opinion, and I've had it since the Arc 4+ came out, that we are in such an age where anything less than a 2-stage (Lo-Hi) output on LED lights is a waste of technology and money. I don't want to carry around multiple lights to do the job. I want one, that fits on my key-ring so its there when I need it, that can do 80% of what I need from a light, using a common and cheap battery source, and costs a reasonable amount of money.

Kudos to Fenix for being the first company to mass produce such a light!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Oct 17, 2006)

I like the differance between primary and low. I think there well thought out. I`m sure some will complain that the low isn`t low enough...but for me it`s great. And I really like the extremly wide beam. Tried a lithium in it, and like it`s older brother (older L0P) it cranks out...to bad there so expensive. Maybe one good thing...on the lower levels I don`t see a differance between the lithium and rechargable, might be some regulation to it...but it could also be that it takes to long to switch the batts and my eye`s/ brain can`t remember/compare that long.

Unless the runtime charts are disapointing...this is the AAA light to have. Excellent for the money.


----------



## lightningbug (Oct 17, 2006)

I received a pair from David Monday evening. The beams differ only slightly-one from the other. One has a slightly larger "hotspot". The color of the beams are exactly the same. The floodlight pattern with a hotspot is and has been my favorite (with the original L0P), as it seems to be the most useful beam pattern for everyday use, and tasks at work. One of the heads was easily seperated for candle use, and the other is proving so difficult, I won't try anymore. The light levels with dark adjusted eyes are perfect. The low, as has been mentioned already, may not be quite low enough for some, but is perfect IMHO. The PWM is really only bothersome if you're looking for it. If you use the light as intended, and not staring at the beam or waving it around, you'll never notice.

Due to the diminutive size, use of a common battery available anywhere, robust construction, and mulitiple light levels, I would have to say this is and will be one of the most useful LED lights produced to date. It may even replace the venerable HDS EDCs for many. Although I enjoy lights with large reflectors, and super long runtime, I much prefer a good combination of decent runtimes, brightness and compact portability. We are fortunate in these times to see such technological advancements as the L0P SE. 

Thanks 4Sevens for the prompt service, and the discounts you offer to CPFers! Its very much appreciated!


----------



## geepondy (Oct 17, 2006)

Got mine today as well. Beam very white, high is very impressive. However if one is used to carrying around an Arc such as I am, this is quite a bit bigger so my MillerMod Arc will remain the keychain light.


----------



## jdriller (Oct 17, 2006)

It is hard to believe that you can get all of these features in a light for about $35. Thanks again, David (Fenix store).


----------



## Grubbster (Oct 17, 2006)

I got mine today. First impressions are that it is a very nice light. Especially for the price! Color is on the warm side, which is what I like. The PWM is quite noticeable and will be annoying to some, but it doesn't bother me. Levels are easy to operate. Comparing it to my current key chain light, the Baltic, it is significantly smaller. It is shorter and the head is smaller in diameter. It is about as bright on medium as my Baltic (high power) and is brighter on high. The spot is not as tight or as bright as the Baltic, due to the larger reflector of the Baltic. I am going to play with it a few days, but it just may bump the Baltic off the key chain.


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 17, 2006)

got mine today and really like it. only concern is it was much harder to twist than my original lop, even after lube. Checked the o-ring compared to the lop's and the spare and it was much larger. changed it out with the spare, lubed, and now works just like the original lop


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 17, 2006)

Pumaman said:


> got mine today and really like it. only concern is it was much harder to twist than my original lop, even after lube. Checked the o-ring compared to the lop's and the spare and it was much larger. changed it out with the spare, lubed, and now works just like the original lop


 
Thanks for sharing, I was wondering why it was so stiff and had a hunch about the o-ring. I think it's important for this flashlight to be easy to twist back and forth with ease because of seeking the right level. You shouldn't have to use two hands.


----------



## Anarchocap (Oct 17, 2006)

geepondy said:


> Got mine today as well. Beam very white, high is very impressive. However if one is used to carrying around an Arc such as I am, this is quite a bit bigger so my MillerMod Arc will remain the keychain light.



Quite a bit bigger?! I have a MM Arc AAA. The length is almost exactly the same. The LOPSE diameter is like 0.5mm larger. The difference in size is certainly not noticeable.


----------



## geepondy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, I was looking it over again. If you include the lug on the Arc, the LOPSE is only about a quarter of an inch longer but when I added the included keychain hook and put it on the keychain, yes to me, it felt noticeably bigger when it sat in the pocket. But each to his own. Size differences is more bothersome to some then others.



Anarchocap said:


> Quite a bit bigger?! I have a MM Arc AAA. The length is almost exactly the same. The LOPSE diameter is like 0.5mm larger. The difference in size is certainly not noticeable.


----------



## Anarchocap (Oct 17, 2006)

geepondy said:


> Yeah, I was looking it over again. If you include the lug on the Arc, the LOPSE is only about a quarter of an inch longer but when I added the included keychain hook and put it on the keychain, yes to me, it felt noticeably bigger when it sat in the pocket. But each to his own. Size differences is more bothersome to some then others.



Oh yeah, that hook they provide is a monster. Ironically, LRI's are small, robust, and relatively cheap. I put them on anything that needs to be detached easily.
http://www.photonlight.com/All-Photon-LED-Flashlight-Accessories-s/56.htm


----------



## Amadeus93 (Oct 17, 2006)

Pumaman said:


> got mine today and really like it. only concern is it was much harder to twist than my original lop, even after lube. Checked the o-ring compared to the lop's and the spare and it was much larger. changed it out with the spare, lubed, and now works just like the original lop


Pumaman, that's a great tip - I noticed the same difficulty in twisting it, and when I replaced it with the spare o-ring, it became much easier to use. You rock!
:rock:


----------



## xochi (Oct 18, 2006)

Since I've been using the light the PWM really isn't bothersome at all. 

I do think that once you get into this size area, small differences are very noticeable. Not like the difference between a 123 light and a AAA light but still signifigant.


----------



## geepondy (Oct 18, 2006)

Also if there are those that are still considering perhaps this light or a miller mod Arc, the style of output is significantly different. My millermod Arc (non-parabolic reflector) puts out a wall of near light without much difference between the so called hot spot and spill light. It lights up my whole closet with even lighting. The LOPSE has a very noticeable spot and decent spill but nowhere near that of the millermod but will outthrow it easily. The millermod Arc I am comparing it to has a select LED and high is set at 0.75W.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 18, 2006)

I got mine today and I LOVE IT!!!!! I don't see any flickering on the low stage at all unless I shine it at a fan. Anyone who wants a keychain light and buys something else other than this is nuts.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 18, 2006)

I can only imagine what mine will be like reading your posts. Been practicing changing levels on my E1. Has anyone run down a battery yet? Do you still get three progressively dimmer levels as the battery dies, or does it just eventually produce only one light level?

Geoff


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll have a complete set of runtime graphs either tomorrow evening or the next evening.


----------



## Solstice (Oct 19, 2006)

Major Popcorn on the runtime graphs, chevrofreak. Believe it or not, this light may become my primary EDC. I have been using a JetBeam MK-II, but it's a little bulky in the pocket (in a Mission wallet-inspired cordora version from over at edcforums) with everything else I have, and all my commonly used battery-requiring items are AAA based (Arc AAA on keychain, AAA based Sandisk MP3 player). To bad there's so much ambient street light here in San Francisco- it makes EDCing a decent light less rewarding .


----------



## xochi (Oct 19, 2006)

NutSAK said:


> I like mine. I don't notice the PWM in actual use, but if I'm looking for it, yes it's there. _Mine is a good warm white color, no "cold" tint whatsoever. The three levels are very useful_. Low is great for navigating around a dark house, medium is good all-around and high is good for a boost of light when needed. I really like the wide spill.



After living with the light I'd have to agree to an extent. The tint of my light is extremely neutral. Perhaps the very edge where WO and XO melt together.



adirondackdestroyer said:


> I got mine today and I LOVE IT!!!!! I don't see any flickering on the low stage at all unless I shine it at a fan. Anyone who wants a keychain light and buys something else other than this is nuts.



Looking at a ceiling fan is cool. Of course the light shouldn't do this and for me it's a very functional backup light so I'm less critical and look at the PWM shortcomings as novelty. I had my Lemon Scented Crocadog (Still fighting the AKC for breed status), Mikey seated before me with her tail wagging back and forth in her cheerful way and with the LOP SE, well, let's just say that it brought back fond memories walking through the woods hunting "edible" mushrooms. 

Comparing the HDS and the LOPSE, the timing light effect of the LOPSE isn't visible with the HDS. It should be kept in mind that this is likely due, at least partly, to the fact that the pulses of the HDS rise and fall on each pulse so that the pulses 'blur' together. In terms of sophistication, the HDS is still way out there and I think that a better comparison of two lights using the PWM dimming strategy would be the LOPSE and Lioncub/Heart.

I'd only be impressed with another AAA light if I'd bought in ignorance of the existence of the amazing range of Fenix AAA's and especially the LOPSE. For others it just might be the time to step up or step out.


----------



## Concept (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the mini review xochi

Looking forward to the graphs chevrofreak


----------



## xochi (Oct 19, 2006)

Four Sevens,

When are you gonna talk those Fenix people into a Stainless Steel or even better, a titanium version? This seems like the perfect format if one is frugal with the high level.

I really, really , really like my LOPSE (The tail now sports a green tritium).


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 19, 2006)

The graphs are very close to complete, the final one is running right now. I should have them up around midnight my time.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 19, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> The graphs are very close to complete, the final one is running right now. I should have them up around midnight my time.


 
Chevro you are the man! I can't wait for them to be put up! :rock:


----------



## Frangible (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't mean to seem overly impatient for Chevro's graphs (ok, ok, I am), but does anyone have a runtime figure for any of the non-primary brightness levels?


----------



## AFAustin (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks in advance, chevro. I just don't feel like a new light has been properly baptized till it gets its own chevrofreak runtime charts.


----------



## chevrofreak (Oct 19, 2006)

They're done, I've just got to add some numbers and upload them. Shouldnt be more than 20 minutes.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 20, 2006)

The light looks very, very good and for NiMH and lithium packin' flashaholics--all hail Fenix. The alkaline curves are good on low, OK on medium and bad on high as can be expected. Luckily, the light defaults to medium on so it should be fine as a Christmas present light for non-flashaholics. 

I'll ship it with a lithium AAA with instructions to use lithiums or NiMH rechargables if the light gets used often. Alkalines as a backup if needed. I know my family members will lose the instructions and load it with an alkaline so I'll get the email "I think my light is broken 'cuz the output is dropping quickly and..."  

Just wanted to give a personal thank you to all of you with your L0P SE lights... I'll have to get one now  It is part of the vast Fenix wing conspiracy and I can't say no! $35 for a "FF3 like" single AAA Luxeon light? I do have a 4 pack of lithium AAA's laying around and they are chanting the F word (the 5 letter one) 

Great runtime graphs as always chevro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritch (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine arrived yesterday, I had enough time to play with it last night. My impressions:

- Easy one hand operating
- At medium slightly less brightness than the E1-47
- At minimum slightly less brightness than the E0, but much better tint
- At maximum extremely bright for its size
- PWM can be seen, if looking meticulous, but imo it is marginal
- I read a book with minimum brightness for an hour and didn't notice PWM
- Lithium or NiMH Batteries seem to be a 'must have' in this light

The L0P SE is state of the art in its class. I'm glad to have it and ordered a second one.

Best,
Richard


----------



## cloud (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for your review xochi...
I received mine yesterday.. all I can say is :wow: such a versitile torch & 3 stages of light levels... all for $35.00...4-7777's does it again!.. 
the led tint i would say is slightly green, but not objectionable..

gripe alert....had of hoped fenix was perhaps going to use a better regulated circuit design ( as in the E1).. I made a reference to this over on chev's runtime post. if your using alky's the runtime on high is somewhat short
(usable light). I'm not interested in remaining usable light after it starts to tail downwards.

oh well you cannot have it all.. perhaps the next model maybe..


----------



## WildChild (Oct 23, 2006)

Received mine today! I think it's a great light! The 3 levels are well chosen. The PWM on medium-low isn't much noticeable. Usually I see the flickering of a CRT @60Hz but I'm unable to see it directly unless I move it fast! I found that the o-ring wasn't well lubed. I put some silicone lube on it but the o-ring inflated really much (not useable anymore). With the spare one I used olive oil (the only "lube" I could find at home other than the silicone one). The o-ring on my original L0P didn't do that with the same lube... See the difference:







Globally, this one is a great improvement over the standard L0P. I sold mine to get this one and I'm happy with my choice!


----------



## Thujone (Oct 25, 2006)

xochi said:


> Four Sevens,
> 
> When are you gonna talk those Fenix people into a Stainless Steel or even better, a titanium version? This seems like the perfect format if one is frugal with the high level.
> 
> I really, really , really like my LOPSE (The tail now sports a green tritium).



Gotta ask, How did you achieve the tritium tail? Pics? Links to order?


----------



## havand (Oct 25, 2006)

Thujone said:


> Gotta ask, How did you achieve the tritium tail? Pics? Links to order?



I'd imagine he just glued the trits to the flatpart of the tail?


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 25, 2006)

xochi said:


> Four Sevens,
> 
> When are you gonna talk those Fenix people into a Stainless Steel or even better, a titanium version? This seems like the perfect format if one is frugal with the high level.
> 
> * I really, really , really like my LOPSE *(The tail now sports a green tritium).



*Me too!* I couldn't wait for a titanium versoin. I ordered a second one. 


Did y'all see where it's been stated that this thing contains a 3 watt LED? And the circuitry will support a 3.6v Lith-ion (10440)? WOW! I can't imagine how bright this little thing would be! It can't control the heat though. It is NOT recommended. It's in the Dealers Corner forum under the LOP-SE thread,,,of course.


----------



## zapper (Oct 25, 2006)

I just received my L0PSE from 4sevens. OUTSTANDING!

Build quality is exactly like all the other Fenix lights as is the beam shape. It is harder to twist than the original L0PSE even with changing the O-ring.

The High setting (third level) looks brighter than the regular L0P. *NOT* a spectacular *WOW* difference, but still an increase none the less that I was able to notice when compared side by side. This was the one piece of information I was waiting for to determine wether to keep the standard L0P or not. Could be the Luxeon lottery at play but not the batteries as I used fresh Lithiums and swapped them as well.

The medium setting (standard when the light first comes on) is about the same or a little brighter without the blue tint as the Dorcey AAA. It is also brighter than the Inova Microlight on high.

The low setting (second level) is brighter than the Inova on low but not as bright as the Inova on high. It is also brighter than the Gerber sonic. Once again, better, smoother beam pattern and no blue tint. I'm not in the Low is never low enough group but I guess the low in this case could be just a bit lower like the Sonic or Inova low.

If I use the tricks, I can see the light flicker because of the PWM method used to dim the light. *HOWEVER*, in actual use it did not affect me or was it noticeable. You may catch it out of the corner of your eye reflecting off shiny stuff but unless you're looking for it you normally won't see the effect.

The WAHWANG or SMJLED in a MM host with 2 AA's has a distinct blue tint and very small hotspot which produces a little more light but much more throw as the medium (first) level. With 3 N size batteries the WAHWANG is equivalent to an L1P but with a blueish tint and therefore is much brighter than the L0PSE on high.

Well, those are my simple observations. Have fun and see you all soon!


----------



## zapper (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *4sevens*
_Oh my, I just had a charged aaa li-ion lying around and tried it. WOW!
I'm NOT endorsing this, just saying I tried it. Apparently the circuit goes
into direct drive, however the PWM works in the same proportion. 

Don't say I endorsed this... I will not take responsibility for your
scortching hot lop-se!_



HOLY LIGHT CANNONS BATMAN !!!!!!! :bow:oo::duck:
I just tried this myself (heck if 4sevens tried it... ) Great shipping time and outstanding price 4sevens!!!

The medium level is brighter than the standard L0P, the low a little less but the High... OMG...WTF....WOW and anything else you can put dots behind...
Not as tight a hotspot really but it produces a wall of light equal to an L1P output is my guess and comparing side by side just short of a P1 on primary CR123!!! Get's hot really quick on high though so I wouldn't run it more than a minute on high at a time. No apparent heat issues on medium and low.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Oct 26, 2006)

Its a great light, just a bit too much twisting to go through all the modes


----------



## Concept (Oct 26, 2006)

I finally got mine. I was worried about the PWM everyone was talking about but when used as intended I can't see any difference. 

When moved quickly and looking at what is being illuminated I can see no flicker. Only when I look into the head of the light and shake it, can I see the flicker effect. 

I offically love this little light glad I held out as I would have had to get the LOP and the LOP SE.

Torchboy
Lucky it hasn't got 20 levels!


----------



## Thujone (Oct 26, 2006)

havand said:


> I'd imagine he just glued the trits to the flatpart of the tail?



I got hot and bothered at the thought of having it in a milled slot. Thought maybe there was a custom tial out there somewhere.. Oh well.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 26, 2006)

I wish I had some thoughts, but, alas, no L0PSE yet. I think there must be a postal dead zone between Atlanta and here. Nothing (odd) was in the mail box yesterday, so, of course, I'm wondering if the mail was stolen.

Geoff


----------



## piper (Oct 26, 2006)

Flying Turtle said:


> I wish I had some thoughts, but, alas, no L0PSE yet.




I too am waiting for mine to arrive so I feel for you....but then I only ordered on Monday....:laughing:


----------



## xochi (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry , I only have a crappy camera so no pics of trit in tail. I slipped the tritium capsule in through the ring hole then filled the tail with epoxy. The tube is visible though each of the holes as well as from the top. 

I've also put strontium glow powder around the emitter for a very nice glow effect.


----------



## mchlwise (Oct 26, 2006)

I received mine today, and even with all the hype, I was NOT disappointed. 

On high, the hotspot is bigger and more useable than the L1P, and only slightly if any less bright. 

The three modes seem well-thought out. 

PWM flicker is a NON-ISSUE. I can only notice it if using one of the "tricks" to see it, not at all in regular use. 

Installation of the included spare o-ring instead of the one installed when it shipped seems to make operation easier, smoother and more user-friendly. 

I'm gonna have to post a full review tomorrow since it hasn't been dark since I got it!

Excellent light. :goodjob:


----------



## scott (Oct 26, 2006)

Two LOP-SEs arrived in today's mail. One belongs to a friend. Brightness levels on both lights are the same, with nice wide hot spots. Very usable. Viewed individually against a white wall, both beams appear white. When viewed side by side, one has a slight pink tint-- the other a slight yellow tint. Outside, I can't tell the difference. I can't see the slightest hint of a "flicker" without doing the tricks. I am having no problems with the pre-installed o-rings on either light. 

Having said all this, I'm not sure I like the LOP-SE all that much more than my E1. The brightness of the E1 serves just fine 90% of the time. I suppose I'll probably use the medium setting on the LOP-SE most of the time because it provides a perfectly adaquate amount of light for most things, and because its the easiest and quickest level to access. At this level, the E1 is significantly more effecient with the battery than the LOP-SE. To have a low and high that I'll rarely use or need, I'm giving up a good bit of effeciency for the most used level. 

With rechargables, and easy access to electricity, I'll probably edc the LOP-SE. In the woods, I might prefer the E1, although I'd almost certainly carry both--along with a much longer lasting single AA light. 

Scott


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 27, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! Mine was waiting in the mail today, too. Now I have some thoughts. Actually there's little I can add to what's already been said. Light levels seem to agree relatively with my other Fenix's using eyeball meter. Low is maybe a bit less than E0. Middle about like E1, and high a bit less than Civictor. Switching is easy and the flicker not noticable unless I'm really trying or looking through a digicam screen. Whether it becomes the new EDC remains to be seen. I've grown to really like that little E0.

Geoff


----------



## her34 (Oct 27, 2006)

scott said:


> Two LOP-SEs arrived in today's mail. One belongs to a friend. Brightness levels on both lights are the same, with nice wide hot spots. Very usable. Viewed individually against a white wall, both beams appear white. When viewed side by side, one has a slight pink tint-- the other a slight yellow tint. Outside, I can't tell the difference. I can't see the slightest hint of a "flicker" without doing the tricks. I am having no problems with the pre-installed o-rings on either light.
> 
> Having said all this, I'm not sure I like the LOP-SE all that much more than my E1. The brightness of the E1 serves just fine 90% of the time. I suppose I'll probably use the medium setting on the LOP-SE most of the time because it provides a perfectly adaquate amount of light for most things, and because its the easiest and quickest level to access. At this level, the E1 is significantly more effecient with the battery than the LOP-SE. To have a low and high that I'll rarely use or need, I'm giving up a good bit of effeciency for the most used level.
> 
> ...


 
could you post picture comparing l0-se vs e1 beamshots? or if not, describe the differences?

i also figure that l0p-se will be used most of time on medium and in that case, might as well get the e1 for better efficiency. however a big reason i'd lean towards l0p-se is for better light quality/tint


----------



## her34 (Oct 27, 2006)

what tricks are you guys using to find the flickering?


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 27, 2006)

her34 said:


> what tricks are you guys using to find the flickering?


Turn the light on to medium (the default) or low, and wave it in front of your face looking at the light. You'll see spots of light rather than a blur of light. What you're seeing is the light pulsing On and Off. Or, shine it on a ceiling fan turning fairly fast. The blades look sort of feathered.


----------



## scott (Oct 27, 2006)

her34 said:


> could you post picture comparing l0-se vs e1 beamshots? or if not, describe the differences?
> 
> i also figure that l0p-se will be used most of time on medium and in that case, might as well get the e1 for better efficiency. however a big reason i'd lean towards l0p-se is for better light quality/tint



Against a white wall, the LOP-SE is definitely whiter, with a bigger and more useable hotspot. In actual use, though, I'm not sure there's an appreciable difference. I guess it would depend how picky you are about beam quality. For me, efficiency is more important.

Scott


----------



## mchlwise (Oct 27, 2006)

her34 said:


> could you post picture comparing l0-se vs e1 beamshots? or if not, describe the differences?



I posted a review, which has beamshots of both at:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1659816#post1659816

In reference to another post, and as I state in the review, I confirmed with 4sevens that the o-rings that the light ships with are slightly different than the spares, and it's not our lube that's "wrecking" them.


----------



## scott (Oct 27, 2006)

scott said:


> . I'm not sure I like the LOP-SE all that much more than my E1. The brightness of the E1 serves just fine 90% of the time.



After another day of playing with the LOP-SE, I retract this. It was the lack of efficiency of the low and medium levels (as compared to the EO and E1.) While I wish those most used levels were more efficient, the convenience of low for close in work (which I'd forgotten how much I use my lights this way,) and the bright throw for when it might be needed, far outway the negatives concerning efficiency. This is a very cool light. I'll find a use for the E1 (probably as an expensive spare battery carrier,) but the LOP-SE is the new EDC. I am extremely happy with this light!


----------



## nightrider (Oct 27, 2006)

Got mine today! Wooo hooo!

This is a nice little light. Didn't notice the flicker, but had to do the tricks... like watching it in a mirror as I moved it quickly around in a circular motion (like kids with sparklers on the 4th of July). You get a string of lights effect. Pretty cool (only on low and medium).

But practically speaking, this will probably be one of my most useful lights I own, and it will live its life on my keychain. Love the 3 levels. It's got a nice "white" tint. It's my first single AAA light.

Great job Fenix!

[Edit: Hey I just realized this is my 100th post... wow I'm a flashaholic now!]


----------



## 8686 (Oct 28, 2006)

Just got mine today and am also VERY happy with the light.

I did have to replace the O-ring and clean something red out of the head for the light to work properly.

My only regret is that since I ordered the light, the reviews (and beamshots!) on the Cree XR-E LED are being posted.
=> Now I want a LOP-XSE to replace my LOP-SE

This light will most likely replace (or sit side by side) my Arc AAA-P R4 that I bought less than 1 year ago.


----------



## OCEANBEAMER (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Thoughts on Fenix L0P Special Edition .pwm.effect*

I was sitting in my desk chair with the lights off and a ceiling fan on,I twisted on my new fenix lop/se and now understand the pulse posts.. it was barely visible to me ,but on medium it strobed thefan blades ,and on low it was very very noticeable...twisted to high and bingo normal fan again... if your old enough to remember disco you'll understand this post.<img>


----------



## RipplesOfLife (Nov 1, 2006)

After a week of waiting, mine finally arrived.

Like some people have mentioned, the stock o-ring makes the light a bit harder to operate. Not at first, but it got a bit tighter.

Removing the lens part of mine was easy, didn't even need a rubberband. Assuming the lens is supposed to be harder to remove. I wonder if they got the lens o-ring and battery o-ring mixed up at the factory.

For me, the flicking of primary and low mode is not really noticeable when using it to light up stationary things, unless I don't move the light, and stare long enough.

The tint I got was pretty good.

Also, the emitter was not all that centered like some have mentioned.

It's a good companion to my arc-p, can't replace it though. Has more throw, nice white light, and three settings. But once the L0PSE starts dimming down, the arc-p, or for those who have the E0, or other similar lights. These lights will be happy to eat up what's left of the battery while outputing more light to work with.

By the way, anyone know where I can get nice clips? Like the one that came with the L0PSE?


----------



## Anarchocap (Nov 1, 2006)

I found less bulky, but high quality clips ironically at Photon's website: http://www.photonlight.com/All-Photon-LED-Flashlight-Accessories-s/56.htm


----------



## RipplesOfLife (Nov 1, 2006)

Anarchocap said:


> I found less bulky, but high quality clips ironically at Photon's website: http://www.photonlight.com/All-Photon-LED-Flashlight-Accessories-s/56.htm



Yeah, that's the one (or like it) I have for my ARC-P currently. Though the clip that comes with the L0PSE is a bit bulkier, it seems attachment and detachment is easier or "smoother".


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.berkeleypoint.com/
full of stainless and TI odds and ends, including miniclips, microclips, picoclips, nanoclips, etc....excellent quality and good folks to deal with.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 1, 2006)

mspeterson said:


> http://www.berkeleypoint.com/
> full of stainless and TI odds and ends, including miniclips, microclips, picoclips, nanoclips, etc....excellent quality and good folks to deal with.



I spent $60 in two orders over the last week with them. The pico clips are perfect with adding things to your keychain, make sure you order various size split rings while you are there, Size 2 are nice tiny splits to put on the pico, then you can attache it to whatever you like from there! Fast USPS shipping as well.


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 1, 2006)

was playin with the camera...







the Fenix clips are to the right of the red 'biner...


----------



## wholeflaffer (Nov 1, 2006)

That's probably the first picture of the L0P/L0P-SE I've seen with a bit of wear and tear. How long have you been EDCing this one?

Also looks like that bottle opener thing might be contributing a bit to the wear. Looks great, though...I love the look of well-worn lights!! I mean, what's the worst that a worn finish can cause to a solid light like that?!


----------



## havand (Nov 1, 2006)

wholeflaffer said:


> That's probably the first picture of the L0P/L0P-SE I've seen with a bit of wear and tear. How long have you been EDCing this one?
> 
> Also looks like that bottle opener thing might be contributing a bit to the wear. Looks great, though...I love the look of well-worn lights!! I mean, what's the worst that a worn finish can cause to a solid light like that?!





I could see that happening in a matter of months. I've marked mine up putting the ring on it...When i turn the deadbolt on my apt, it swings the light around and slams into the doorframe...I already have a few (minor) marks on it after less than a week.


----------



## piper (Nov 2, 2006)

Woo-hoo, it took ten long days to get from Atlanta to Montreal with a stop in customs (I'm sure they were suitably impressed as they are with all my lights ) but the LOP SE is here.

I wanted another 'natural' colour light (like my E1) but it looks better in person.

Not as bright as the E1 on 'standard'.

Not as blue as the E1 but it is a bit greenish.

The 3 levels are great. No problem with PWM strobing.

I changed the O ring with the spare and it seems just as tight.

I compared it to my E1 - max is brighter, L1P - not as bright but adjustable, and Arc AA - about the same on low, and it suits me fine (wow just as an aside here I'm still really impressed with the ARC AA. It puts out a lot of light for a single 5mm light). 

Nice beam shape even though the LED isn't really centered well. 

In most dark places in most cases some lights are just too bright, it never ceases to amaze me how little light is really needed, but this light has the option of more lumens when needed.

All in all a great little light! 

Now who is gonna get my E1 for Christmas....


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 3, 2006)

wholeflaffer said:


> That's probably the first picture of the L0P/L0P-SE I've seen with a bit of wear and tear. How long have you been EDCing this one?
> 
> Also looks like that bottle opener thing might be contributing a bit to the wear. Looks great, though...I love the look of well-worn lights!! I mean, what's the worst that a worn finish can cause to a solid light like that?!




I've carried that LOP as seen for approx. 5 months, with absolutely no consideration or mercy. 
The Prybaby is solid steel and rather heavy. 
The Fenix finish comes off easily; this light has looked relatively the same for most of our time together and it was pretty scratched up the first day I carried it. The good part is that despite the cosmetic issue (if it even is an issue?), this light is in suprisingly good shape and is in perfect working order. The twisty action is just as smooth, if not smoother, than the day I got it. No scratches on the window, no problems with the threads gunking up, just a few minor dings at either end from dropping, throwing, etc. To be honest, I had guessed that I would trash this light in under a month, now I almost feel bad for my cruelty (almost). I found that the original o-ring was too small- the light was far too easy to turn on. The replacement sent with this unit was in fact larger, and worked like a charm- perfect tension and no in pocket emissions (can I say that ?) :laughing: I have had to replace it twice- would be nice to have exact replacements available. Mine likes Nyogel 759G just fine.
















sorry, but I only take crappy pictures, and my hand model is out of town...


----------



## sgee (Nov 6, 2006)

My First Post!

Was very lucky to loose my Fenix LOP around same time LOP-SE came out!
(Otherwise would be kind of hard to justify buying another light after already buying L0P and L2P)!

After losing my LOP I went back to carrying my old Mini-Mag light AAA.
Could not believe how bad the light beam was; even with new batteries!
(Lousy run time too!)

My new LOP-SE seems to have a very faint purple tint compared to my original LOP; but I am very pleased with it.
Swapped in spare "O" ring as per others.

Think I have found the perfect light!
(But Jet1-AAA sounds interesting and I just ordered 123 tube for my L2P).

Would just like to add that 4Sevens service has been really great.

Very little doubt that I will be ordering something else from FenixStore in the Future.
Hope it is a $50 Ti LOP-SE instead of the "$100 by raffle invitation only" version!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to CPF, sgee. Sounds like good timing, but we really don't need good reasons to buy lights. I, too, like the idea of a $50 Ti model, maybe with a Cree. It could happen.

Geoff


----------



## Thujone (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been EDC my L0Pse since it arrived but yesterday it earned the spot for a long time to come. I ended up getting pulled away from my comfy desk chair and had to do some cabling. The L0Pse I was carrying saved the day because the other guy forgot his light in a ceiling somewhere. It performed wonderfully! After a full day of on/off use (really saving the day) I threw it on my triton to see how much battery it had used and it only had 300ma less than I put in the cell left. Not bad! Could have easily gone on a two day wiring trip.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 7, 2006)

Flying Turtle said:


> Welcome to CPF, sgee. Sounds like good timing, but we really don't need good reasons to buy lights. I, too, like the idea of a $50 Ti model, maybe with a Cree. It could happen.
> 
> Geoff



I would have to think that this is highly unlikely to happen. When you read the thread on the Ti L0Pse it sounds like the fact that the price is as low as it is is only because it is meant as a promotional run. Another run would possibly be higher price even without an XRE in it... Just my thoughts.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 7, 2006)

I was only joking when I said, "It could happen." I agree that would be highly unlikely. Especially since so many of us are willing to pay hundred$ for our lights. But a saavy manufacturer (like Fenix) could probably still turn a profit, even at $50.

Geoff


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 7, 2006)

Similar story last night we were out in the middle of no where trying to read a map. One of the guys was trying to read the map with a failing mini mag which meant he needed to be really close to the page. My Fenix E1 was greeted by genuine wows now that's a light. In real use it is a great light. 

My L0 SE arrived today and it's straight on the keychain a great light. For most uses the normal setting will be more than enough. I'll try to use the low where possible and I know having the high in reserve as it were will be useful. Now I have the Ti coming that little extra brightness, runtime and the Ti of it will tempt me to stick in on my keyring. Then there is the Q3 Cree Modded Arc AAA which I have signed up for with 2 stage 30 and 100+ lumens ... I hate this forum I had money and a life before this..


----------



## Thujone (Nov 7, 2006)

Vinnyp said:


> Then there is the Q3 Cree Modded Arc AAA which I have signed up for



Check back, looks like Q2 is likely what we will be getting if there is a Q* available at all this year...


----------



## havand (Nov 7, 2006)

Vinnyp said:


> Similar story last night we were out in the middle of no where trying to read a map. One of the guys was trying to read the map with a failing mini mag which meant he needed to be really close to the page. My Fenix E1 was greeted by genuine wows now that's a light. In real use it is a great light.
> 
> My L0 SE arrived today and it's straight on the keychain a great light. For most uses the normal setting will be more than enough. I'll try to use the low where possible and I know having the high in reserve as it were will be useful. Now I have the Ti coming that little extra brightness, runtime and the Ti of it will tempt me to stick in on my keyring. Then there is the Q3 Cree Modded Arc AAA which I have signed up for with 2 stage 30 and 100+ lumens ... I hate this forum I had money and a life before this..




I agree, it is going to be hard to not EDC the L0P-Ti. What do you mean by brighter? I thought it was exactly the same as the L0P-SE, just with SOS and strobe? Anyway, it is going to take a lot of willpower to play with it for a few minutes then put it away in my drawer, safely  I picked up a PEAK CPF SPECIAL not too long ago, and I constantly have to remind myself not to really 'use' it, but be gentle with it.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 7, 2006)

*havand* wrote: _"L0P-Ti. What do you mean by brighter? I thought it was exactly the same as the L0P-SE, just with SOS and strobe? "_

OK I may be speaking out of the top of my......

The L0P-Ti is supposed to be using a Premium-premium 1watt SW0H - S-bin Flux, W0 tint, and H rated Vf - this makes it one of the most efficient Luxeons out there - it achieves its high flux/lumens output at 350mA current, as opposed to any 3watt LuxIII's flux/lumens rating which is at _DOUBLE_ the current @ 700mA.

Anyway - quantile in post #*9* of this thread
Fenix L0P-SE Special Review
did not like the tint of his L0P-SE and mod'd it with a 1watt SX0H and that measured brighter than the standard L0P-SE.... and since the SW0H has the same flux and Vf rating (and only varies in the tint) it stands to reason that it should also be brighter.

However whether the increased brightness at all levels is actually practically significant is another thing - the use of a UWAJ LuxIII for example did not increase the brightness much over the stock L0P-SE , if at all (basically for all practical purposes it's about the same) and there was a slight improvement in tint see post #*22* in the same thread - but I suspect I got a very good tint in the tested sample (of one) stock L0P-SE.

For the stock L0P-SE please see -

Fenix L0P-Special Edition Comparison Review 

The stock Fenix L0P-SE is a gem of a flashlight - 
the L0P-Ti puts it into a world-class beating flashlight.

We've come a long way from the first LED flashlights......


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 7, 2006)

havand said:


> I agree, it is going to be hard to not EDC the L0P-Ti. What do you mean by brighter?


 
Good news the Ti specs from here
are 16 Lumens (3.5hrs)–> 6 Lumens (8.5hrs)–> 40 Lumens (1hrs)–> Strobe–> SOS

L0P SE is 12 Lumens -> 4.5 Lumens -> 30 Lumens 
So the Ti has higher output than the L0P SE across the board. For me it is brighter than my old keychain EDC the E1 with a longer run time on standard. Brighter than an E0 on Low and almost the same run time and 10 lumens brighter than a L0P SE or otherwise on high. :thumbsup: Also it has the word digital on the barrel so I am hoping for better regulation.


----------



## havand (Nov 7, 2006)

Vinnyp said:


> Good news the Ti specs from here
> are 16 Lumens (3.5hrs)–> 6 Lumens (8.5hrs)–> 40 Lumens (1hrs)–> Strobe–> SOS
> 
> L0P SE is 12 Lumens -> 4.5 Lumens -> 30 Lumens
> So the Ti has higher output than the L0P SE across the board. For me it is brighter than my old keychain EDC the E1 with a longer run time on standard. Brighter than an E0 on Low and almost the same run time and 10 lumens brighter than a L0P SE or otherwise on high. :thumbsup: Also it has the word digital on the barrel so I am hoping for better regulation.




Ah, thanks guys! I had missed that! Cool. I'm still pondering what 15 characters to get put on the side of mine. I want it to tie the light to CPF, but not be my name incase i ever need to let it go


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 7, 2006)

havand said:


> Ah, thanks guys! I had missed that! Cool. I'm still pondering what 15 characters to get put on the side of mine. I want it to tie the light to CPF, but not be my name incase i ever need to let it go


 
I know exactly what you mean, but it's a good problem to have.


----------



## Concept (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes I wish I had your problem havand!

Congrats on the score.


----------



## TENMMIKE (Nov 8, 2006)

got mine about 3 weeks ago , the finish is garbage just like the EO , L0P and about like the matterhorn i had about 9 months ago, more wear on it in 2 days then my arc in 9 months( they hang near each other now) light emission is superb and a excellent tint in all leveles, light levels are ok, overall a nice light but it is made of what seems like low grade alum or its been poorly heat treated, if infact it is the grade they say i can get this checked at work, in fact tomorrow if i remember ill Rockwell test the damn thing, along with a arc, I'm certain of the arc superiority in this department, and i swear ill post the real numbers( i gotta remember to do it),I'm keeping them together for a few months) as this is the loose power time around here.so maybe they get to do what they were designed to do for a few days soon.


----------



## havand (Nov 8, 2006)

TENMMIKE said:


> got mine about 3 weeks ago , the finish is garbage just like the EO , L0P and about like the matterhorn i had about 9 months ago, more wear on it in 2 days then my arc in 9 months( they hang near each other now) light emission is superb and a excellent tint in all leveles, light levels are ok, overall a nice light but it is made of what seems like low grade alum or its been poorly heat treated, if infact it is the grade they say i can get this checked at work, in fact tomorrow if i remember ill Rockwell test the damn thing, along with a arc, I'm certain of the arc superiority in this department, and i swear ill post the real numbers( i gotta remember to do it),I'm keeping them together for a few months) as this is the loose power time around here.so maybe they get to do what they were designed to do for a few days soon.



I really do have to agree about the finish. It is supposed, atleast i thought i remembered reading it, to be HARD anodized...Yeah, no way. I not only scratched mine, but put some pitting/scrape marks near the keychain hole It's already got a few nicks from keys and teh doorjam....and i've only had it something like, what, 2 weeks? It is anodized (HAII) as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## null07 (Nov 8, 2006)

havand said:


> I really do have to agree about the finish. It is supposed, atleast i thought i remembered reading it, to be HARD anodized...Yeah, no way. I not only scratched mine, but put some pitting/scrape marks near the keychain hole It's already got a few nicks from keys and teh doorjam....and i've only had it something like, what, 2 weeks? It is anodized (HAII) as far as i'm concerned.



I agree, with mine is the same, ie. gets easily scratches. Surely it isn't HAIII


----------



## Thujone (Nov 8, 2006)

null07 said:


> I agree, with mine is the same, ie. gets easily scratches. Surely it isn't HAIII



From my understanding HAIII only describes the type of anodizing, not the thickness of the application. This definately seems to be an extremely weak HAIII finish if it indeed is. Just putting the split ring on wiped the finish off like it was spray paint. That said I do love the darn thing  Will be my EDC till MillerMod gets in his premium crees for the ARC AAA mods :naughty:


----------



## havand (Nov 8, 2006)

Thujone said:


> From my understanding HAIII only describes the type of anodizing, not the thickness of the application. This definately seems to be an extremely weak HAIII finish if it indeed is. Just putting the split ring on wiped the finish off like it was spray paint. That said I do love the darn thing  Will be my EDC till MillerMod gets in his premium crees for the ARC AAA mods :naughty:



I love it too, I just wish they'd be honest. For $35, i'm sure people wouldn't mind if it was TRULY just anodized and not hard anodized.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 8, 2006)

havand said:


> I love it too, I just wish they'd be honest. For $35, i'm sure people wouldn't mind if it was TRULY just anodized and not hard anodized.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anodising

This will tell you the difference, it is simply a different process that *allows* it to become a thicker coating.. If they do a poor application it is still HAIII it just isnt any good. So I would call it a crappy coating but I wouldnt start calling them liars untill somone has proof that it isnt HAIII


----------



## Thrower (Nov 10, 2006)

L0P-SE just arrived. Great stuff. I like the light it puts out but I'm still not 100% sure it'll replace my Matterhorn 3 HI. The size is a wash - the light is definitely better (hadn't noticed that my Matterhorn's light was just a tad greenish till doing a side by side - but both are great and make Nichias look blue) but I'm going to need to figure out whether I'm comfortable with the Fenix as durable enough. The Matterhorn has no lens - the LEDs are encased in recessed aluminum (I have a pre re-design model - one of the last Matterhorns without the dip in the front so the LEDs are pretty impervious to impact.) I've dropped my Matterhorn numerous times - not a problem.

So, there is no question that the Matterhorn would take more of a beating - and there is no question that the Fenix's light is better and more variable. The question now is... which.

Oh, and by the way gents - if you get those Ti's (or have the CPF versions of a light etc.) just use them. Seriously. You live once - have fun. In a couple of years they'll be obsolete technology and you'll look at them and say: Gee... I spent a lot of money on this and never used it... *sigh*


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Thrower. I'm having a bit of the same problem deciding whether to carry the new L0PSE or continue with the older one, an E0. Never EDC'd my old style Matterhorn 3Hi, but I agree it's a tough little light with great tint. I kind of like its focused beam. If I hadn't gotten a brass one it probably would have spent more pocket time, but the weight was too noticable.

That's good advice about using your lights while they're still new and special. I need to remind myself to do it. Too many have become shelf queens already.

Geoff


----------



## FsTop (Nov 11, 2006)

*Anodized finishes*

You know, you could always strip off the anodizing completely, and have a polished silver flash, that doesn't look nearly as much like a M*glite.

EZ-Off oven cleaner will remove any anodized finish in a few minutes. I've done this with a couple of ARC lights, and then polished with a cloth to produce a shiny silver finish that stays very shiny in a pocket for years...


----------



## LowTEC (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Anodized finishes*



FsTop said:


> You know, you could always strip off the anodizing completely, and have a polished silver flash, that doesn't look nearly as much like a M*glite.
> 
> EZ-Off oven cleaner will remove any anodized finish in a few minutes. I've done this with a couple of ARC lights, and then polished with a cloth to produce a shiny silver finish that stays very shiny in a pocket for years...



wouldn't the aluminum get oxidized effortlessly without the anodized coating?


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 12, 2006)

Went to a remembrance day concert. Was sneaking peeks at the programme throughout the show. All of a sudden I felt rubber under my fingers. "Uh-oh broken O ring" I thought. Nope, just pushed out of place. Replaced it with the smaller spare when I got home.
BTW the L0P-SE is too bright for the purpose even on low. The E1 is worse.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 12, 2006)

The L0P SE review is now up on flashlightreviews.com. He gave it 4 stars, which is most likely due to the lack of runtime on high when using alkalines. This light is really ment for either rechargable cells or lithiums. Here is a link:


http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l0pse.htm

Looks like Fenix was right on the button with their lumen claims on each level. Primary really is right around 12 lumens, low is right around 4.5, and high is 30. Awesome output from such a small little light!!! Hopefully doug can get some 1000mah Duracells and do a runtime graph with them (on high level at least). 

I think this is an awesome little light and only the pickiest of flashaholics will don't love it.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 12, 2006)

*LEDninja* wrote: _"Went to a remembrance day concert. Was sneaking peeks at the programme throughout the show. ....._
_BTW the L0P-SE is too bright for the purpose even on low. The E1 is worse."_

I agree about being too bright for the purpose. 
I EDC a lowly Dorcy 1AAA (review of new version) and similarly find it too bright in a darkened environment - not just for my eyes - but it can be disturbing for others.

That's why I also EDC a Photon 2 in Yellow - under which I can still see well (both definition and contrast) and it seems less disturbing (probably due to our conditioning to yellow light).

However getting back on topic - 
the Fenix L0P-SE is one the finest flashlights I have had the pleasure to come across. 

I thought highly enough of the L0P-SE that I've reviewed two versions -

Fenix L0P-Special Edition Comparison Review 

Fenix L0P-SE Special Review


----------



## patycake57 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm surprised that it only got 4 spots on flashlight reviews, especially compared with the Arc AAA camo, which also got 4 spots. 

IMHO, the L0PSE, albeit not "perfect," has really set a new standard for the AAA form factor with it's versatility (i.e. choice between brightness and runtime) and price. The beam is also much nicer than Nichia lights. Unless one has problems with the PWM or need the longest runtime (which I don't), I can't think of anything less than a hundred dollars that I'd personally rather EDC. If there is, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## LifeNRA (Nov 12, 2006)

I am also a big fan of the LOP-SE. The versatility, use of a common AAA battery, and price is unbeatable in my opinion. 
My only complaint, like others have stated, is the finish.


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 13, 2006)

I still haven't recveived mine, hope there's no problem.

Brightnorm


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 13, 2006)

brightnorm said:


> I still haven't recveived mine, hope there's no problem.
> 
> Brightnorm



If you bought it from me, shoot me an email and I'll look up the tracking number
([email protected])


----------



## FsTop (Nov 13, 2006)

> wouldn't the aluminum get oxidized effortlessly without the anodized coating?


No, this D'Mo ARC AAA/LS has stayed quite shiny after more than two years on my keyring. 







I've done the same thing to bicycle parts (like a crank, down where the dirt and water are), and once you polish aluminum smooth, it pretty much stays that way unless exposed to strong chemicals. 

As soon as you quit polishing, the surface oxidizes to AlOx, which protects against further dulling and scratching. Anodizing, like bluing on steel, is just a controlled oxidization process anyway. I think perhaps the cloth pocket also serves to help keep it polished.

EZ-Off oven cleaner takes about 10 minutes, so you can easily control the etching that it causes. I spray the part, use a nylon brush to get into the checkering, and rinse it with cold water in the sink after a minute or two to check. Repeat as necesssary to remove the anodizing without etching pits that you have to sand or buff out, and then use a polishing cloth to bring up the luster. Be sure to rinse thoroughly to stop the chemical process completely.


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 13, 2006)

4sevens said:


> If you bought it from me, shoot me an email and I'll look up the tracking number
> ([email protected])


Email sent

BN


----------



## Lite_me (Nov 14, 2006)

FsTop said:


> No, this D'Mo ARC AAA/LS has stayed quite shiny after more than two years on my keyring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you, or do you protect the electronic parts when EZ-Offing?


----------



## FsTop (Nov 14, 2006)

I lubed the o-ring, then just screwed it out until the o-ring just showed, and let the seal keep the innards dry. As I recall, I also put some paper towel inside to catch any moisture that might get in, but none did.


----------



## Lite_me (Nov 14, 2006)

:thanks:


----------



## Thrower (Nov 21, 2006)

Prologue...

Well, the L0P-SE won out. I dropped my keychain in a parking lot and it didn't even phase the little bugger - hit right on the lens cap - not a mark. I guess it's tough enough. My HAIII is untouched after a couple of weeks - maybe they've gotten better about the thickness. Great stuff at any rate. So, it has now replaced the Matterhorn 3HI. I still haven't worked out the keychain arrangement as I really liked the cap at the bottom of the Matterhorn allowing both its removal and small storage - just enough for a hayfever tablet (which, when you live in a rainforest... is necessary for several months a year)

I replaced the bulky Fenix clipmount with a microclip from Berkeley Point - less bulky but doesn't swivel. Can't have everything.

Ah it's short lived though... I won one of the Ti and so this black one is going to my wife. I'd assumed the HAIII would wipe off quickly and that's why I went after the Ti but in retrospect - it wasn't necessary. Still... I'm really looking forward to that little bugger... I've never had a Luxeon binned that high. It'll be my EDC till Fenix comes out with a drop-in replacement Ti head for it with an XE.


----------



## BrightGal (Nov 22, 2006)

I just got mine from 4Sevens. What a great light. I feel safer at night now that I have it. It's on my car keys chain and I keep it right next to my gun in my purse when I'm not driving. I'm very pleased with this light.


----------



## havand (Nov 22, 2006)

Thrower said:


> Prologue...
> 
> Well, the L0P-SE won out. I dropped my keychain in a parking lot and it didn't even phase the little bugger - hit right on the lens cap - not a mark. I guess it's tough enough. My HAIII is untouched after a couple of weeks - maybe they've gotten better about the thickness. Great stuff at any rate. So, it has now replaced the Matterhorn 3HI. I still haven't worked out the keychain arrangement as I really liked the cap at the bottom of the Matterhorn allowing both its removal and small storage - just enough for a hayfever tablet (which, when you live in a rainforest... is necessary for several months a year)
> 
> ...




WOW, yours is holding up a LOT better than mine is than! So far, mine...

Has wearing all the way around on any sharp angle or place of shape change and on tailcap.

While changing batteries the otherday, i dropped the head (outside), it took a chunk of anodizing off the side on the battery end of the head and dented it JUST slightly. It is slightly harder to turn than before, but still works fine. Anodizing is not holding up. I got mine beginning of november? or last week of october? A month in my pocket? I love how it works and the output. I guess it doesn't matter what it looks like as long as it works, just saddening to see your new light being worn away.


----------

